# New discoveries



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I know there's a game up for new discoveries of unheard composers that have at last been heard and loved. Recently I found some old famous composers to like. Machaut, Ockeghem, Cavalli, Strozzi, A. Scarlatti. That means I like more vocal music than before, even Opera! I used to completely overlook these guys, but that was a shame...This is not a game!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Haven't heard of most of those composers, but somewhere I picked up this oratorio which is quite good:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I will listen to that one! Fabio Biondi is one of my long time heroes  I forgot to mention Frescobaldi.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

One of the best things about "classical music" is that, because of its long history and vast amount, one can find new discoveries in old and new: from lesser known works of well-known masters, to obscure works by obscure composers, to the latest contemporary music, to a new interpretation of the Beethoven Fifth or Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto. So much is available that one should never have to listen a second time to any single piece (whether a work or an interpretation of a work) once heard. 

Yes, there is much to discover. Chances are, though, that once one discovers something interesting he or she will want to listen to it again, and again. Which is good, too.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Listening right now to the piano concertos of Finland's Selim Palmgren (1878-1951). Lovely romantic music.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I know there's a game up for new discoveries of unheard composers that have at last been heard and loved. Recently I found some old famous composers to like. Machaut, Ockeghem, Cavalli, Strozzi, A. Scarlatti. That means I like more vocal music than before, even Opera! I used to completely overlook these guys, but that was a shame...This is not a game!


Here is a little ditty that I find utterly astonishing from an artistic point of view. A prime example of Nadia Boulanger's "long line."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Bump! I only mentioned the old music I've discovered. Also newer (newest) music is great to hear. Most of it has been vocal music. Especially Franz Schreker and György Kurtág must be mentioned. My life is a sonic adventure


----------

